# Trophy Ridge Crush VS Easton ST Axis N-fused which to get?



## praisnm (Aug 23, 2006)

hi, i want to know which everyone thinks i should get.
Trophy Ridge crush arrows have a silent coating...and a .0008 starighness, and +/- 1 grain ect.

Easton St Axis N-fused is a strong arrow...and thin...causing less wind drag and straightness of .003 and a worse +/- grain

i currently shoot a Bear Truth 70lbs w/ 28in draw..27 3/4 in arrows 100 grain tip...the Trophy ridge 350 is right at 350 grain arrow for me..the Eastons have great penetration...but do i have to even worry about that? i am shooting 70lbs....it is gonna go through on a well placed shot...and w/ easton...i will have to get another insert for the wisker bisket...throphy ridge i would not. 

I love shooting very very accurate groups...and i currently have Redhead Carbon Supreme lite, and have robin-hooded at 30yds w/ it. and a .003 straightness on them....so straightness i would not be changing.

i am torn between the 2...i have not heard abou the spine on either arrow...and have never tested the spine on an arrow...(using the weight) i shoot the Rage 2 blade...what do you all think?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Insert? For the Biscuit? The Axis AND the Crush are both small diameter shafts - very similar if not the same OD. 

I have shot both regular Axis and the new TR shafts - why EVERYONE doesnt hunt with small diamter shafts I will never know - they are awesome!~

I prefer the TR shafts for the most obvious reason, but beyond that - I think they are top notch! I have been shooting them alot and they are durable for sure.


----------



## praisnm (Aug 23, 2006)

what i mean by insert...a smaller hole...i have a size medium now...i will need a small, but it looks like i will for both


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yep....The new TR shafts are a small shaft...and man are they awesome! The pack quite a punch~!


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

You don't nessessarilly have to get the small size WB insert to shoot smaller diameter arrows. You can be one size above with no ill effects.


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

You can also squeeze the biscuit a little to make it smaller. But remember the WB works best when it is not tight around the arrow. I have not shot the TR arrows but love the Axis.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

i always shot my biscuit with the larger hole. If shooting .300 carbons I shot the aluminum biscuit. Make sense? If you are shooting axis/crush them the medium hole will work just fine.


----------



## Bengal '07 (Mar 4, 2008)

Tr's for sure! They arent as heavy so you dont have to worry as much of the deer jumping the string. And because TR's are TOP OF THE LINE! Real straight and accurate. I have never shot them but I have heard things about them. I was considering getting them but then I got over it.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*trophy ridge*

im shooting the new trophy ridge blast arrows,great flying arrows,and penetration is also great.i shoot 6 gold tips with 6 blast arrows,and the blast penetrate more each time,they will be tested in the field this year.i know they will do the job.


----------

